# NXT's Cora Jade takes shot at Darby Allin



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jesus she's not wrong, but damn. I wonder how Gigi feels about her co-worker taking shots at her ex.

Darby didn't have to fire the first shot, but he did and got murdered for it. All these years trying to kill himself in the ring and all he had to do was tweet about Cora Jade.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Needless to say I don't think any AEW fan cares about what Cora Jade writes on Twitter.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do get the vibe with Darby that he has a rather blunt personality away from TV. He didn't need to say that about Cora and put her down like that. Everyone already knows how dedicated he is to a skateboard.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> Needless to say I don't think any AEW fan cares about what Cora Jade writes on Twitter.


You apparently care enough lol



Fearless said:


> I do get the vibe with Darby that he has a rather blunt personality away from TV. He didn't need to say that about Cora and put her down like that. Everyone already knows how dedicated he is to a skateboard.


Yeah it comes across as gatekeeping really, The fan was just making a fun edit and Darby just had to be a douche


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Darby Allen is accused of Rape and Abuse by Ex.









AEW Star Darby Allin Accused of Rape & Abuse By Ex!


A year after the #SpeakingOut movement that swept through the professional wrestling world, another shoe dropped when yesterday, Independent wrestlers Hawlee Cromwell spoke out and retweeted Tweets she made last year and accused Darby Allin




theovertimer.com


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Considering Gigi's supposedly sent nasty messages to others who have called out Darby...probably not going to take it well. 

And I imagine if heat rises up backstage, WWE will probably take the side of Cora Jade.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This feels like one person shoving somebody, and another person responding with a bullet to the head.

What Darby said didn't really feel malicious or anything, but Cora's sure was 100% as personal as can be. Felt like overkill, although realistically both shouldn't have even said anything in the end.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was some Hannibal Burress Bill Cosby type shit lol


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Darby actually matters in the wreslting world so


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

🤣 Darby didn't know who he was roasting. Can't tell someone how to react..


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Allegations. This is the world we live in. A female can just say a man did something to her. No court needed and it will always follow him. What a bunch of bs. Fuck the speaking out movement. Fuck meetoo. If something happends to you take that shit to court like every other crime and let the evidence decide. Innocent til proven guilty is becoming the opposite in todays society.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

He was a skater boy, she said see you later boy, he wasn’t good enough for her.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm impressed. 
Wicked roast on her part. 
Douche tried to be a douche and was called out for being a douche. 
As an AEW fan, love his work. 
As a human being, love seeing people get called out for being trash.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 113453
> 
> 
> Jesus she's not wrong, but damn. I wonder how Gigi feels about her co-worker taking shots at her ex.
> ...


This 🤡 had GiGi?


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

The skateboard isnt a good look for her. I dont get it.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Never engage with females on twitter....second tought don't even get into twitter.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Stylebender said:


> Allegations. This is the world we live in. A female can just say a man did something to her. No court needed and it will always follow him. What a bunch of bs. Fuck the speaking out movement. Fuck meetoo. If something happends to you take that shit to court like every other crime and let the evidence decide. Innocent til proven guilty is becoming the opposite in todays society.


To be fair he has admitted to abusing homeless people and taking advantage of them. So he is an asshole, whether he is now remains to be seen

I don't buy he is manson cunt level but he is definitely a broken human being.

Very impressive shot by cora but she's still dating Blake christianson


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

The worst thing that has happened to wrestling is twitter.
There's no way people can convince me otherwise.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Thomazbr said:


> The worst thing that has happened to wrestling is twitter.
> There's no way people can convince me otherwise.


Oh Please. Twitter did nothing to wrestling. Let's not be dramatic here.

As for ol girl...she really didn't need to come at him like that but whatever. What's done is done.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

were any of these claims for to be true? because otherwise it's jsut some chick trying to be a bitch.,


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Oh Please. Twitter did nothing to wrestling. Let's not be dramatic here.
> 
> As for ol girl...she really didn't need to come at him like that but whatever. What's done is done.


You're right. It's even worse than that

Twitter is the worst thing that has happened to real life. Wrestling is just another victim of it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Darby actually matters in the wreslting world so


Level of interest over past 3 months is close enough and Jade only debuted on TV with this character on October 5th..



https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%203-m&q=Cora%20jade,Darby%20allin


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Good on her for not taking the BS and shutting him down. No stupid arguments for ages, just a /thread and we are done for. More Twitter arguments should be like this.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Darby actually matters in the wreslting world so


Cora has been on TV for a month mate, if she was more relevant than Darby then something would be seriously wrong.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Darby is right he is an actual skateboarder this chicks not......lol whatever.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

To be fair, fuck Dweeby Allin. The one trick, scrawny, 2005 throwback, emo runt.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

He was right about his post and she had a pretty good response. It is a pretty harmless Twitter back as forth.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

What a cunt she is


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

So he took a pop shot at her and she jumped straight to checkmate to say we not go play this shit or have no back and forward. I see no problem she ol yellering his ass because he had her name in his mouth


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

No harm from either party.

Darby commented on someone using a skateboard. That's fair game.

The new character defended herself with a standard receipt equal to what she received, albeit through SJW logic.

Fair game overall, no point for Darby to respond unless he's doing charity somewhere and wants to show Twitter he's a better person these days.

Darby is pretty intelligent from what I can see, so he'll be savvy enough that his future success won't be hurt by past allegations. Fans assume he's a better person now, so the reminders just put him on a tight leash to never show himself as a horrible person today (just one serious incident today could ruin his career). 

But honestly, the more it gets brought up and nothing happens, the more people get desensitised to the allegations, so this actually helps Darby if he leaves it here.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly he stepped right into that one. No reason to be so petty with that original tweet.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Darby is right he is an actual skateboarder this chicks not......lol whatever.


Bruh not true,her parents were showing her Johnny Ace and Shane Douglas skatetrick mixtapes since she was in the crib. No one is sk8 or die as much as Cora Jade.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good heat. Too bad this is between two people who will never feud.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ShiningStar said:


> Bruh not true,her parents were showing her Johnny Ace and Shane Douglas skatetrick mixtapes since she was in the crib. No one is sk8 or die as much as Cora Jade.


Lmao lol


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Darby started it. And he got what he deserved. Cora moves up a few notches in my book. She is brave.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

validreasoning said:


> Level of interest over past 3 months is close enough and Jade only debuted on TV with this character on October 5th..
> 
> 
> 
> https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%203-m&q=Cora%20jade,Darby%20allin


Only reason I heard about her was because some people were goofing on her for having a skateboard gimmick and not knowing how to skateboard, and now this. 

She's really making a name for herself.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

wwetna1 said:


> So he took a pop shot at her and she jumped straight to checkmate to say we not go play this shit or have no back and forward. I see no problem she ol yellering his ass because he had her name in his mouth


Going full on "Armed" Anderson on someone at the drop of a hat isn't always the best decision for all situations.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Who the heck is Cora Jade?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

adamclark52 said:


> Who the heck is Cora Jade?


Girl from NXT.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> Needless to say I don't think any AEW fan cares about what Cora Jade writes on Twitter.


I guess you were only in this thread for the Darby tweet then.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really understand Twitter. Did Darby just call her out unprompted for having a skater gimmick? I'm sure she just got handed this shit by Vince or HBK or something. TBH, he deserved to get rekt in reply LOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I don't really understand Twitter. Did Darby just call her out unprompted for having a skater gimmick? I'm sure she just got handed this shit by Vince or HBK or something. TBH, he deserved to get rekt in reply LOL


Darby just replied to a random fan's video on Twitter about the two of them having a skater gimmick and Darby got all high and mighty with "Well actually I'm a REAL skater, she's just a poser" sort of stuff, it was a deserved response. Act like a douche, get treated like a douche. This is the same dude with multiple alleged sexual harassment cases against him and someone who treats the homeless like garbage, so it's not an out of character thing for him.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Who?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Darby just replied to a random fan's video on Twitter about the two of them having a skater gimmick and Darby got all high and mighty with "Well actually I'm a REAL skater, she's just a poser" sort of stuff, it was a deserved response. Act like a douche, get treated like a douche. This is the same dude with multiple alleged sexual harassment cases against him and someone who treats the homeless like garbage, so it's not an out of character thing for him.


He's also a guy who used to try out for reality shows with fake stories.

I don't get the fanbase for this fraud. Especially the body police who expect everyone to be fit. I guess being a diminutive skater does not count against being a legit tough guy. This is weird, I mean do you really think this guy, smaller than 60% of the population is tougher than actual heavyweights? No wonder the sport is suffering.

I do not understand why folks don't see through this crap. But hey he takes risks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ghost Lantern said:


> He's also a guy who used to try out for reality shows with fake stories.
> 
> I don't get the fanbase for this fraud. Especially the body police who expect everyone to be fit. I guess being a diminutive skater does not count against being a legit tough guy. This is weird, I mean do you really think this guy, smaller than 60% of the population is tougher than actual heavyweights? No wonder the sport is suffering.
> 
> I do not understand why folks don't see through this crap. But hey he takes risks.



I’m definitely a “body guy” to a major extent but Darby’s in-ring stuff can be entertaining since it’s pretty unique. He also probably won’t make it to 40 doing it.

Of course, this doesn’t take a way from the fact that 35 years ago the Harley Races and Blackjack Mulligans of the world would have put his head in the toilet after the British Bulldogs finished shitting in his bags. 😉


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 113453
> 
> 
> Jesus she's not wrong, but damn. I wonder how Gigi feels about her co-worker taking shots at her ex.
> ...


eeehhhhh…. He talks about a gimmick and she speaks about real life stuff / and ‘me too’ stuff for a cheap clapback

bit tasteless if you ask me


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Cora Jade (Elayna Black) can be a star. I thought AEW should have tried to sign her after her Dark appearance(s).


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I’m definitely a “body guy” to a major extent but Darby’s in-ring stuff can be entertaining since it’s pretty unique. He also probably won’t make it to 40 doing it.
> 
> Of course, this doesn’t take a way from the fact that 35 years ago the Harley Races and Blackjack Mulligans of the world would have put his head in the toilet after the British Bulldogs finished shitting in his bags. 😉


@Hotdiggity11 I respect you on here. 

We like who we like,


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

thorn123 said:


> Who?


Darby Allin


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Petty on both sides.


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

Wow, she murdered him.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Girl from NXT.


….

that’s like so not important anymore


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Cora should think twice about insinuating that allegations = guilty/bad person considering she works for a promotion rife with serious allegations against the wrestlers and the company itself, hell wwe kept the dream on their books for ages even after his allegations came to light.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Darby Allin


Is making women do sexual favors for him on the fly the GG Allin part of the gimmick? 😄





Ghost Lantern said:


> @Hotdiggity11 I respect you on here.
> 
> We like who we like,



Thanks brotha. I’ve been here forever and you are somewhat on the old school side too. We’ve seen our share of changes over the years on this forum for sure.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> eeehhhhh…. He talks about a gimmick and she speaks about real life stuff / and ‘me too’ stuff for a cheap clapback
> 
> bit tasteless if you ask me


Thought you liked some feist lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Thought you liked some feist lol


course - but this is a bit out of balance response, no?

‘your gimmick is fake’
‘Here is this real life situation which has affected multiple people as well as one of my co-workers’

how do you like to say ‘its not a good look’


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> course - but this is a bit out of balance response, no?
> 
> ‘your gimmick is fake’
> ‘Here is this real life situation which has affected multiple people as well as one of my co-workers’
> ...


Nah I'm fucking with you, to me it's overboard but hilarious. It's just she really went for the kill. Would love to see how she responds to a slight from Flair or Hogan


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I'm fucking with you, to me it's overboard but hilarious. It's just she really went for the kill. Would love to see how she responds to a slight from Flair or Hogan


I'm more interested in Lawler. 

Jerry: Cora should quit the skate stuff in ring and be pretty

Her: didn't I reject your offer of free candy if I went to dinner with you 8 years ago?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

OJ Simpson ‘i think Cora needs to work on the skating gimmick a bit’

Cora ‘well….


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Lol


----------



## -Slick- (Oct 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OJ Simpson ‘i think Cora needs to work on the skating gimmick a bit’
> 
> Cora ‘well….
> 
> View attachment 113470


Well, that would be a pretty reasonable answer in that situation


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm more interested in Lawler.
> 
> Jerry: Cora should quit the skate stuff in ring and be pretty
> 
> Her: didn't I reject your offer of free candy if I went to dinner with you 8 years ago?


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Jersey said:


> This 🤡 had GiGi?


Emphasis on past tense


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"Now kiss"


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

All these dudes that don’t drink or smoke Lala are fucking assholes. It all comes out in time


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Kind of a low blow by Cora.. but I don't know what prompted Darby to take a jab at Cora. What a dickhead.. Wrestlers are just assholes.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Another social media interaction between two wrestlers where they both manage to come across badly. Outstanding. 

Don't they have media training ? They're meant to be professionals.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I like Darby even though he has ZERO personality and is awful on the mic. But I do like him a lot. But he deserved this roast job. If you have nasty allegations against you in your past, it is probably smart not to be a D bag to people online cause that is the first thing they'll bring up


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

He takes skateboarding seriously? Holy shit what a dork.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jersey said:


> This 🤡 had GiGi?


They were married.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MEMS said:


> He takes skateboarding seriously? Holy shit what a dork.



all of them are lame but this is the modern young generation. Desperate to cling onto something and tell the world over and over again. How many times do we need to hear cody cry and tell us how hard he works


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

In an era where almost everyone has access to a public forum, some people could stand to practice the ancient and forgotten art of, shutting the Hell up sometimes.

Wrestlers seem to stick their feet in their mouths A LOT on social media.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> So he took a pop shot at her and she jumped straight to checkmate to say we not go play this shit or have no back and forward. I see no problem she ol yellering his ass because he had her name in his mouth


He didn't mention her name Superman.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Damn. What a bitch.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Idiots that get pretentious over skateboarding deserve people to slap them down. Darby comes across as a complete idiot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> He didn't mention her name Superman.





Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Damn. What a bitch.


are you really about to die on that heel [emoji23].


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Darby knew what he was doing by responding and got wrecked in return, well deserved when its much easier to just not respond to fans which is what he should've done. Props to Cora for not taking shit


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cora is young and stupid, not surprised.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Who's Cara Jade?


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Cora has been on TV for a month mate, if she was more relevant than Darby then something would be seriously wrong.


All she has to do is move up to the main roster and she will be more relevant than him within a week. More viewers equals more relevance right?

Anyway, Darby is a cunt outside of the ring. He's admitted it publicly and thinks hurting people is bragworthy and funny. Cora was right to shut his shit down. Imagine gate keeping skateboarding


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

thorn123 said:


> Who?


Doesn't a response like this just show your lack of knowledge? I don't get it


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Who?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Who?


The little emo dude with the skateboard.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Moonlight_drive said:


> The little emo dude with the skateboard.


Classic WWE copying AEW and then denying that they’re potential competition.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

TonySirico said:


> All these dudes that drink or smoke Lala are fucking assholes. It all comes out in time.


Indeed.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Classic WWE copying AEW and then denying that they’re potential competition.


She also wrestled on AEW first in the pandemic as Elena black. Tony failed to see something in her. Was really disappointing cause she's awesome for her age


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> She also wrestled on AEW first in the pandemic as Elena black. Tony failed to see something in her. Was really disappointing cause she's awesome for her age


Dude! I just googled her. I was kidding when I alluded that WWE were copying Darby’s gimmick because I thought @Moonlight_drive was referring to Allen, but she really is the emo kid on the skateboard… LMAO!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Dude! I just googled her. I was kidding when I alluded that WWE were copying Darby’s gimmick because I thought @Moonlight_drive was referring to Allen, but she really is the emo kid on the skateboard… LMAO!


Yeah it is a pretty dull gimmick.


----------

